# Five days to go and getting nervous



## AJLang (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks to Pumper Sue's advice Ive been looking at the accuchek combo online tutorial and I can't believe how much is involved in comparison to injections!  It all looks rather daunting but I'm sure ( hope) that I will soon get used to it and not want to go running back to MDI.  I was a little disappointed about the remote because it means that I will need a separate finger pricker and tubs of strips.......I've so loved being spoilt with my all-in-one Accuchek mobile.  The pump seems so exciting and I still can't believe that in less than a week I will stop my injections.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes Amanda, but once you have tested your blood, told it the carbs and it has calc your insulin having taken what your reading was and what you already have on board into consideration, you just press another button on the meter (twice, but it asks you to!) and El Pumpo delivers it.  Then you can lob it in a corner and eat your din dins.  

None of this put meter down, calculate correction, calculate dose for food, add together, find pen, stick needle on, do airshot, dial dose, jab, take needle off business.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you, you make it sound so much easier to use the remote


----------



## pgcity (Nov 15, 2012)

It is easier eventually. Honest


----------



## AJLang (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you for the reassurance


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 16, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Thanks to Pumper Sue's advice Ive been looking at the accuchek combo online tutorial and I can't believe how much is involved in comparison to injections!  It all looks rather daunting but I'm sure ( hope) that I will soon get used to it and not want to go running back to MDI.  I was a little disappointed about the remote because it means that I will need a separate finger pricker and tubs of strips.......I've so loved being spoilt with my all-in-one Accuchek mobile.  The pump seems so exciting and I still can't believe that in less than a week I will stop my injections.



It won't take long to get used to it Amanda...honestly! I use the same combo


----------



## AJLang (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Phil. I can't believe that it is now less  than 48hours to go


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 18, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Thanks Phil. I can't believe that it is now less  than 48hours to go


I've been pumping for 6 months now (hurray!  ) and would not give my pump back. It's a learning curve, but worth it. I went to my follow up group last week and the list of positives about our pumps dwarfed the negatives.  Only one person in our group of 6 is iffy about it. It's not a magic immediate solution, but it has improved my quality of life considerably. I'm sure it will do the same for you.
By the way I've got an Accu Check Spirit Combo.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 18, 2012)

I know you will like your new toy !  Good luck with working it all out. It is a little different to start with but in a couple of weeks you will happy as a pig in muck !


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 18, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Thanks to Pumper Sue's advice Ive been looking at the accuchek combo online tutorial and I can't believe how much is involved in comparison to injections!  It all looks rather daunting but I'm sure ( hope) that I will soon get used to it and not want to go running back to MDI.  I was a little disappointed about the remote because it means that I will need a separate finger pricker and tubs of strips.......I've so loved being spoilt with my all-in-one Accuchek mobile.  The pump seems so exciting and I still can't believe that in less than a week I will stop my injections.



Good luck Amanda.its  exciting and a bit dauntingas well, but I know you will do well,it may just take a little time to get used to and some tweaking. Thinking of you Amanda x


----------



## AJLang (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you Sheena, Hobie and Susan...I'm now getting very excited and can't wait for Tuesday to arrive.  If the pump helps with my erratic BGs I will be so relieved especially as I've just tested at 17 despite having the right bonus for lunch.  I'm really hoping that the multiwave will help with the gastroparesis


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 18, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Thank you Sheena, Hobie and Susan...I'm now getting very excited and can't wait for Tuesday to arrive.  If the pump helps with my erratic BGs I will be so relieved especially as I've just tested at 17 despite having the right bonus for lunch.  I'm really hoping that the multiwave will help with the gastroparesis


It sounds as though you have the opposite problem to me if I understand gastroparesis properly. With no stomach my food goes through the system too quickly! But I find the extended bolus and multiwave v useful  to deal with some of my strange habits - I certainly feel much more in control. I hardly ever give myself a standard bolus. You will have some ups and downs with the pump but stick with it - it's definitely worth it. 
Good luck on Tues.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 19, 2012)

Fingers crossed for a smooth start to your pump experience Amanda. 

Hope you get on well with it, and hang in there if it doesn't fall into place for months and months. You've had a long time getting used to handling things on injections, and you'll be starting over in some ways.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2012)

I have always thought it should help Amanda.  The very thing, in fact so I hope it does too!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone.  Well today's the day and it all seems very strange and exciting.  Thank you for all of your support and for the encouragement to get the pump


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 20, 2012)

Were you advised to skip your last basal injection? What time is your appointment? Hope it goes well!


----------



## m1dnc (Nov 20, 2012)

Good luck with your new life with the pump. You won't regret it.

(Don't worry if all seems a bit haywire at first; it's just different from how you've done things before.)


----------



## AJLang (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you M1dnc and Mike.  I was told to reduce last night's Levemi from 24 units to 20 units.  They didn't advise about this morning's basal so I haven't done the injection.....which was weird!  Appointment is at 930 I haven't had anything in writing from them so I hope that it isn't all a dream or that I've got the wrong date it all seems very, very surreal at the moment


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 20, 2012)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you Sue.  I'm back home and don't even notice that the pump is there. It's amazing


----------

